# Video I shot earlier at the hop



## RainyDaze (Apr 15, 2017)

Just a quick cover I thought was cool due to the coincidences in the vid.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Apr 15, 2017)

The train whistled at all the right times! sounds great


----------



## Multifaceted (Apr 15, 2017)

I adore this! Felt like I was right there.. Thank you for posting it.

By the way- Cash didn't know anything about train routes. There isn't a train that goes from Folsom to San Antonio!


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Apr 15, 2017)

Multifaceted said:


> I
> By the way- Cash didn't know anything about train routes. There isn't a train that goes from Folsom to San Antonio!


It's pretty well known Johnny Cash never hopped a train or went to prison. But he was still amazing and revolutionary in music of how we know it today. Much respect to that man and his music


----------



## Tude (Apr 16, 2017)

Cool vid!


----------



## RainyDaze (Apr 16, 2017)

Glad you all like it. BTW I caught that cig after the vid. That shit tried to hop out. Not on my watch!


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Apr 16, 2017)

Cigarette runs away, haha...


----------

